# Modifier for covering doc



## MnTwins29 (Apr 19, 2011)

We are getting denials for a physician who is covering for another one on medical leave.  The denials are for no authorization as the covering doctor is not the primary care doctor for the patient.  Is there a modifier to indicate this?   I was thinking either -AK (but the covering doc is a participating doc) or -AM, but I can't find what is meant by "team member service."  Or, should I be searching eleswhere?  

Thanks!


----------



## mhstrauss (Jun 9, 2011)

http://www.aafp.org/online/en/home/practicemgt/mgmt/locumtenens.html

Here is a link that may be helpful. I don't personally know a lot about using a substitute physician, but I believe a modifier should be allowed to indicate that the physician is covering on a short-term basis. Hope this site helps!


----------



## Treetoad (Jun 12, 2011)

Is the provider who's covering a locum?  If that's the case, you may need to use modifier Q6 to indicate this.


----------

